# Marketing Advice - How do i approach businesses



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

So Ive been set a new task at work in the field of marketing.

Heres the scenario:
We are online based company & provide post code look up for businesses, and compared to the market leaders, we are a hell of a lot cheaper.

My question is, as i have never done anything like this before, is how do i basically put what we do in front of peoples noses, and say why use them, when you can use us and save so and so %.

We have been going for quite a while now but never really delved in to this. We have quite a few large companies using us already.

Thought id ask if anyone here knew a thing or 2, whats good and bad.

Like i said, ive never done anything like this before.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I currently work in internal recruitment so slightly different but we use social media, Facebook, linked in, twitter and YouTube to promote our company. In addition to this we advertise on the main recruitment sites. A good starting point is social media and putting out some good eye catching posts, soon get followers. Obviously I dont know who your company's main target market is but consider where they look online and try and post comments or advertise there. Or you could pick up the phone and try to sell your services!


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Paul08 said:


> I currently work in internal recruitment so slightly different but we use social media, Facebook, linked in, twitter and YouTube to promote our company. In addition to this we advertise on the main recruitment sites. A good starting point is social media and putting out some good eye catching posts, soon get followers. Obviously I dont know who your company's main target market is but consider where they look online and try and post comments or advertise there. Or you could pick up the phone and try to sell your services!


We have 2 sides of the business. 1 is the postcode lookup and the other is software. I have set up a twitter account for the specific software which has gained 200+ followers since december.

But our postcode lookup i suppose hasnt really got a specific target audience. Its anyone who has a website that captures customers addresses, so its a bit more open.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The USP seems to be you're cheaper.

Are you as reliable? As accurate? As easy to use? As easy to do business with?

How easy is it to change from the system/service they're using? 

Do they just save a small amount of money by using you over the competition or do they stand to make more money by using you over the competition?

What is the saving in £ over the competition? Is it big enough for your prospects to actually give a damn in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> The USP seems to be you're cheaper.
> 
> Are you as reliable? As accurate? As easy to use? As easy to do business with?
> 
> ...


Yes, long story short, we are cheaper, but provide the same product.

Switching from one to another is easy, as we give out a free trial so they can get set up without paying whilst still using the current provider, then once set up, top up the account.

an example on pricing is with competitor > 2250 lookups = £100. With us 2500 is £44, so quite a huge difference.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

Assuming I understand what your product does then it's going to save them £0.027p on the cost of each sale. 

This makes me think you're going to be aiming for very high volume, very low margin businesses. If this is the case how likely is it that your target market could develop their own solution for less? 

Apologies if I've misunderstood your product.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Hi
> 
> Assuming I understand what your product does then it's going to save them £0.027p on the cost of each sale.
> 
> ...


The data is provided by royal mail so the likely hood of them making their own would possible work out dearer.

in terms of businesses, we have some who only do <500 searches maybe a month/year, and some who purchase >100000.

So was just looking for some ideas how to market this as ive not done something like this before.

We have purchased a database list of potential customers (developers) and will be looking to do mail outs. Just seeing what other ideas/options others may have or currently know of


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

get a profile built on linkedin


----------

